# "Tem muito neguinho ruim"



## eugeninho gaúcho

The question here is not a strict translation of a word or phrase. I know what negiunho means, or could mean, depending on the circumstances. The question here involves something a bit more complicated.

We could devote an entire forum just to the analysis of comparative racial and gender designation in Brasil and the USA, but to put it mildly, common expressions dealing with race in Brasil absolutely could never be used in the USA. North Americans or people who reside in the USA know what I mean. It's so complicated and fraught with tension.

 So, to open the Pandora's box, how to translate the phrase highlighted below.

Flanelinha agora é profissão legalizada no Distrito Federal 
por JOHANNA NUBLAT
DA SUCURSAL DE BRASÍLIA 
(6 July, 2009)

Aprovados, {os flanelinhas} receberão uniforme e crachá. Se cometerem irregularidades, podem ser descredenciados -a fiscalização será realizada pelo governo do Distrito Federal. Eles também terão de se cadastrar.....O flanelinha Raimundo da Silva Neto, 52, acha que a medida vai impedir a ação de quem é mal intencionado. "_*Tem muito neguinho ruim*_. O cadastro vai ver quem é quem", diz ele, há dez anos no mesmo local.


----------



## Guigo

*Neguinho* (or *neguim*) in this context means simply _person_ and may be applied for people of all "races"/ethnics - in general it's not seen as prejudice; it's just an expression (very informal btw).


----------



## Vanda

Eugeninho-samba, um termo que traduza nosso malandro/aproveitador vai fazer sentido.

Rascal? Scoundrel? Streetwise?


----------



## Guigo

Vanda said:


> Eugeninho-samba, um termo que traduza nosso malandro/aproveitador vai fazer sentido.
> 
> Rascal? Scoundrel? Streetwise?


 
Vanda, ele poderia ter dito: "tem muito neguinho bom". Não haveria nada de _rascal _ou _scoundrel_ neste caso, né mesmo?

Há outros exemplos (válidos para o Rio de Janeiro, com certeza):

- "Neguinho lá gosta muito de festa".
- "Neguinho trabalha muito naquela loja".

Falando com esta conotação, não há preconceito - serve a todas as etnias e age como um coletivo de pesssoas.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Concordo 100% com o Guigo. _Neguinho_ é uma gíria curiosa: muitas vezes pode significar um coletivo de pessoas, e não estritamente um indivíduo só. Nos dois exemplos do Guigo, isto é patente: 

"Neguinho lá gosta muito de festa". => As pessoas lá gostam muito de festa
"Neguinho trabalha muito naquela loja". => As pessoas trabalham muito naquela loja

O mesmo vale para o exemplo dado acima pelo conhecido sambista Eugeninho da Portela :

Tem muito neguinho ruim => Há muitas pessoas más => Há muita gente má

E, claro, nenhuma conotação racista. Longe disso.


----------



## Joca

Concordo que não haja nenhuma conotação racista explícita, mas, em minha opinião, há uma leve conotação pejorativa ou de desdém. Ainda que não seja ofensivo, *neguinho* geralmente se reserva para pessoas sem grande qualificação social ou cultural ou para aquilo que comumente se chama de *massa*.


----------



## Macunaíma

Neguinho não tem absolutamente nenhuma conotação racista. É uma forma de dizer 'pessoa'. Eu vejo muito usada em forma de brincadeira quando a 'pessoa' a quem se refere está perto ouvindo e sabe que o que está sendo dito é dirigido a ela. Por exemplo, você está num bar com amigos quando sua mulher liga no seu celular e os seus amigos conseguem ouvir o esporro que você leva; algum deles provavelmente dirá: 'tem neguinho que vai dormir no sofá hoje'.


----------



## olivinha

_Neguinho_ está até dicionarizado, e sem preconceito nenhum. Vejam:
(Aulete)
2 Indivíduo indefinido; GENTE; NEGO; PESSOA.: Tem neguinho aí que entrou na festa sem convite.

Ah, isso muito neguinho aqui do fórum não sabia. :b


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Muito bom, colegas do fórum! 

Aqui só dá neguinho bão...


----------



## Vanda

_Genteeeeemmmm, _mas ele quer um termo em inglês que possa servir para substituir neguinho no contexto mencionado....


----------



## Guigo

Neguinho ruim = bad (ruim) *person* (*neguinho*).


----------



## olivinha

_*



Tem muito neguinho ruim.
		
Click to expand...

*_Couple of suggestions:
There's a lot a bad folks out there.
There are some mean folks out there.


----------



## eugeninho gaúcho

obrigado muito galera!


----------



## Joca

Mas como você traduziria "neguinho" em inglês?


----------



## vf2000

Sobre a pergunta principal, 'neguinho' é uma forma de INDETERMINAR o sujeito, como o 'ON" francês.

Por causa da conotação pejorativa na MAIORIA das vezes que se usa, a tendência é cair em desuso, porque sempre tem um mais moreninho pra gritar: BRANQUINHO TAMBÉM...

- Tem muito neguinho ruim
- É, mas tem branquinho também

Eu traduziria como "many people", that´s it

Sobre o outro tema, Se macumba ganhasse jogo, os times baianos seriam campeões todo ano.

Apenas uma correção:

Se macumba ganhasse jogo, campeonato baiano terminava empatado.

E não ganha sempre porque o que se faz para os outros, volta.

AXÉ.


----------



## anjinho

neguinho == fulano, ou diferente?


----------



## uchi.m

anjinho said:


> neguinho == fulano, ou diferente?



É diferente porque _neguinho _representa uma coletividade de pessoas, enquanto que _fulano _é uma pessoa só da qual não sabemos o nome.


----------



## Giselle Vieira

A resposta é "toe". Assistindo ao filme Infiltrado na Klan, descobri.

I dont think its written TOE, I am trying to listen, but it's hard to understand and the English subtitles are not an option. It sounds more like TOED. Sorry.


----------

